# Duda sobre transformador de amplificador valvular



## alemayol (May 19, 2011)

hola queridos colegas hace tiempo unos 4 años me regalaron un amplificador valvular bastante desarmado si mal no recuerdo tenia un canal con dos valvulas (6L6G) creo que eran las que dejo en las fotos y en ese tiempo no le preste mucha atencion al ampil ese pero ahora me eh comprado una guitarra y estoy loco tratando de armar un buen ampli valvular..... 

El problema es que tengo este transformador modelo 

"trasformador de poder PIREC TIPO P24 industria argentina"

y no recuerdo si era un trasformador de salida de audio o de fuente POR este motivo me dirijo a ustedes aver si me pueden ayudar MUCHAS GRACIAS !!!!.....


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

Por un lado si dice transformador de poder es el de alimentación, si era todo valvular encontraras un solo primarioo y varios secundarios uno para el +B de los tubos otro para el filamento de los mismos y un tercer arrollamiento para el filamento de la rectificadora

El trafo de alimentación es más grande que el de salida.

Por otro lado el trafo de salida tiene un primario con 3 cables o 5 en el primer caso dos del mismo color y uno distinto, en segundo caso colores de a dos y el quinto distinto en el secundario puede haber hasta 4 conductores tipicamente se difrencia del primario midiendo con un tester  que la mayor medida entre dos calbles es muchisimo menor que la menor medida entre dos conductores del primario


----------



## alemayol (May 19, 2011)

mucas gracias pandacba muy atentoo ! ahora a renegar con el trasformador de salida no consigo para las 6L6G tendras algun circuito para armar?


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

Siiiiiii, en la Wiki del foro esta el correo de una persona que hace muy buenos trafos, no tiene nada que envidarle a los imporados , fijate, solo le tenes que darl el tubo que utilzaras si es lineal  o ultralineal(este es más caro) y algún otro dato que te pueda pedir, ponete en contacto y averigua que sale.

Esqumas si tengo bastantes mañana busco y los subo al foro


----------



## alemayol (May 20, 2011)

dale dale muchas gracias pandacba !


----------



## pandacba (May 20, 2011)

Aqui te dejo uno









Aqui uno con pre

Marshall JTM45


----------



## alemayol (May 20, 2011)

hola de nuevo colega el primer circuito se ve sencillo pero el segundo puede q ande mejor ! el problema es el trafo de salida como te dije anteriormente mira yo consegui este circuito dise donde lo saque que entrega unos 5w aproximado con u trafo comun de 220v a 12v 2 AMPER sera? te dejo el diagrama.


----------



## pandacba (May 20, 2011)

La que vos tenes es una 6L6G, la de ese circuito es una 6V6 que es diferente.
si le pones como trafo de salida cualquier cosa, asi sonara también, yo a eso lo considero una cochinada técnica.

Te fijaste en la Wiki del foro? le preguntaste a esta persona? hacelo asi tenes una idea. 

El trafo de salid hoy en dia no es problema


----------



## alemayol (May 21, 2011)

buenos dias colega si tenes razon yo lo saque de una web y ay decia que esa valvulaera igual a la 6l6g y ahora que miro el datashet no es igual,no no encontre en la wiki a esa persona si podes pasarme el link donde encuentro a esa persona la verdad necesito un par de trafos encontre 4 valvulas en casa EL84 asique estoy como loco con este tema  te agradesco si me facilitas el acesso a esta persona que ace trafos muchas gracias ! pandacba que tengas un buen dia .


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2011)

Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]

El primero de la lista. Echegoren, ese es el que los hace, tenes que especificarle el tubo para el cual queres, si es single o push-pull y si es lineal o ultralineal(este último más caro pero mejora la calidad)
y también podes preguntarle por el trafo de poder


----------



## Juan Jose (May 21, 2011)

alemayol dijo:


> buenos dias colega si tenes razon yo lo saque de una web y ay decia que esa valvulaera igual a la 6l6g y ahora que miro el datashet no es igual,no no encontre en la wiki a esa persona si podes pasarme el link donde encuentro a esa persona la verdad necesito un par de trafos encontre 4 valvulas en casa EL84 asique estoy como loco con este tema te agradesco si me facilitas el acesso a esta persona que ace trafos muchas gracias ! pandacba que tengas un buen dia .


 
Hola. Acá te paso un artículo de una revista confiable, es un amplificador con EL84 para auriculares. 
Suerte si lo armas. !!

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2011)

Para las EL84/6BQ5 y si queres empezar con ellos aqui un más que excelente amplificador desarrollando por uno de los grandes fabricantes de tubos, Mullard, es un proyecto completo, con toda la información necesaria para su construcción
http://www.r-type.org/static/5-10.htm

Leete el articulo completo que esta muy bien explicado todo


----------



## alemayol (May 22, 2011)

hola colegas buenas noches desde ya muchas gracias por los circuitos y por compartir su informacion sobre estos circuitos conmigo..

pandacba.....

muchas gracias voy a hablar con este hombre aver que acuerdo llego.

otra pregunta colegas en el circuito de juan jose tr1 y tr2 son transformadores simples 
de 220v a 18v? tan solo trabaja con 40volts? y l1 y l2 se pueden obiar? porque en paralelo 
tienen jp1 y jp2  que son jumpers (puentes)...


----------



## Juan Jose (May 22, 2011)

En ese amplificador, trabaja con baja tensión. 

Las bobinas puedes obviarlas si tienes auriculares de alta impedancoa (600 ohms) y directamente colocas los puentes. Si tienes auriculares normales de 32 ohms van las bobinas y NO lleva los jumpers.


Aca te paso un artículo sobre válvulas que trabajan con baja tensión. 

saludos y suerte!

Juan jose


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2011)

Lo que te paso juna jose es un amplificador que es para auriculares, no para escuchar a traves de parlantes en un bafle....
El mullard entrega mucho más potencia por canal, aparte vos tenes las 4 válvulas EL84/6BQ5
Con 6L6G podes obtener hasta unos 60W de audio


----------



## alemayol (May 23, 2011)

okey amigos bueno vamos a probar aver que pasa pandacba a este hombre de los trafos lo agregue al MSN y no se conecta o no me acepto si podes explicarme como contactarlo por la web te lo agraderesia mucho !!! buenas noches.....


----------



## pandacba (May 23, 2011)

Contactate via mail primero


----------



## wilson caitano (Sep 27, 2012)

Estimados amigos , tengo un amplificador con 2 el34 a la salida , 1 6sn7 como inversor de fase y 1 ef86 como preamplificadora.La rectificadora es una gz34.El transformador de poder tiene las siguientes salidas :
_ 450+450 que entran a la rectificadora junto con la de 5v para filamentos de la gz34 , que luego del filtrado correspondiente alimenta las placas de las el34 a traves del trafo de salida de audio (unos 500V).Ademas este bobinado tiene una derivacion a 80 volts para proporcionar la alimentacion negativa a traves de un diodo de selenio para las grillas de las el34.
_ Otra salida de 160+160 independiente de la anterior que pasa por 2 diodos de silicio y proporciona alimentacion( unos 350VDC ) para las placas de la 6sn7 y la ef86.
_ Una salida de 6,3 v para los filamentos
_ Tambien tiene otra salida de 6,3v que pasa por un puente rectificador para el filamento de la ef86.
Este trafo esta hecho para 110 v en el primario.
Yo quiero bobinarlo para 220 v , mi pregunta es: No puedo yo sacar la alimentacion de 350 V antes mencionada haciendo una derivacion del secundario de 450?
Mi idea es rectificar 450 v con un puente de diodos y hacerle una  derivacion  en 80 para el bias.
Por supuesto que la valvula rectificadora la elimino.
Los 350 los sacaría del +B a partir de un divisor resistivo .
Por qué este amplificador tiene esa configuracion de alimentacion? es para evitar oscilaciones al alimentar el pre y la etapa de salida con devanados diferentes?Alguien me lo puede aclarar? muchas gracias
Wilson Caitano


----------



## cardozom (Ene 23, 2013)

Amigos del foro tengo una consulta para hacerles estoy por empezar a construirme un ampli valvular para guitarra, improvise una maquinita para bobinar los trafos, pero me surge una duda, suponjgamos que al primario debo darle 1000 vueltas con derivacion en el medio, la duda que es eso de derivación al 43 % o ultra lineal Como debería hacer los bobinados ??
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 23, 2013)

cardozom dijo:


> Amigos del foro tengo una consulta para hacerles estoy por empezar a construirme un ampli valvular para guitarra, improvise una maquinita para bobinar los trafos, pero me surge una duda, suponjgamos que al primario debo darle 1000 vueltas con derivacion en el medio, la duda que es eso de derivación al 43 % o ultra lineal Como debería hacer los bobinados ??
> Desde ya muchas gracias


conexion ultralineal es cuando las rejas pantalla de los pentodos de salida se conectan a una derivacion intermedia entre el punto medio del trafo y la conexion de placa, se utiliza en circuitos HIFI, en amplis de guitarra practicamente nunca, pregunta, que circuito vas a usar? podes postearlo?...


----------



## cardozom (Ene 23, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta, es realidad voy a hacer mis primeras armas con un clase A con una el84 despues supongo que copiaré algún circuito de fender o marshall pero de momento estoy haciendo mi experiencia con las valvulas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2013)

cardozom dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, es realidad voy a hacer mis primeras armas con *un clase A con una el84* despues supongo que copiaré algún circuito de fender o marshall pero de momento estoy haciendo mi experiencia con las valvulas



Clase "A" con EL84 y transformador de salida con punto medio  

Eso que encontraste sobre hacer la derivación no exactamente en el medio es para equilibrar la componente resistiva del bobinado del transformador.
En casos extremos se van intercalando partes de las ramas de cada bobinado para lograr un igualdad de impedancia y resistencia.


----------



## cardozom (Ene 23, 2013)

No me pegue soy giordano !!! Si como segundo proyecto armare un PP con el punto medio para alimentar ambas valvulas,  pero como para empezar y hacer experiencia, empiezo con un proyecto fácil de dos valvulas pre y potencia, la idea es aprender. Mientras tanto rejunto toda la info que pueda y voy esperando que me leguen unos libros de afuera que mande a comprar autorizacion de Moreno mediante


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 23, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Clase "A" con EL84 y transformador de salida con punto medio
> 
> Eso que encontraste sobre hacer la derivación no exactamente en el medio es para equilibrar la componente resistiva del bobinado del transformador.
> En casos extremos se van intercalando partes de las ramas de cada bobinado para lograr un igualdad de impedancia y resistencia.


estem, fogo, perdoneme que lo corrija, y no se me ofusque por favor... perfectamente puede ser un clase A simetrico, si lo que lo define es el punto de polarizacion.... (dificil hubiera sido que dijera clase AB single ended... no?)

esa derivacion que hablaba el muchacho, al 43%, es la derivacion de rejas pantalla, para hacer operar la etapa en configuracion ultra lineal (realimentacion negativa por reja asceleradora, hace operar la valvula en un punto entre triodo y pentodo)...

lo de intercalar y repartir los bobinados, es exactamente como ud dice, pero el se refiere claramente a otra cosa........



como punto de partida para tu proyecto de amplificador de guitarra a valvulas, te paso algunos links
Amplificador de guitarra a valvulas - 15W con dos EL84
[APORTE] Diseño, desarrollo y construcción de un amplificador clase AB1 Valvular
[Aporte] Preamplificador para guitarra a valvulas

con eso tenes como para empezar, y como para marearte un buen rato tambien....


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 23, 2013)

Me parece que Cardozom,no se expreso bien en el inicio del tema dado que cuando Hazard le responde acerca de la construccion de un trafo de salida pushpull, conexion ultralineal (generalmente pantallas al 43%),y se lo explica detalladamente,Hazard tambien le pide que explique o postee el circuito.
Cardozom responde que va a armar un amplificador clase A con" una "EL84,(ESTO ES CLASE A SINGLE).-
Yo me pregunte lo mismo que Fogonazo,y creo que a eso se referia,¿un clase A Single Ended,con trafo de salida pushpull y encima conexion ultralineal? NOOO,aqui hay algo que anda muy,pero muy,muy mal !!!.-  Evidentemente Cardozom pregunto por un tema y luego respondio con otro,menos mal que luego lo aclaro.-

Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 23, 2013)

He encontrado estas páginas que pueden ser de ayuda para lo que se pregunta

Los link esta en inglés.

http://www.turneraudio.com.au/output-trans-theory.htm

http://www.hans-egebo.dk/Tutorial/amplifiers.htm

saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 23, 2013)

Cardozom: quiero aclarar que tambien, se proyectan amplificadores clase A Single Ended(una sola valvula de salida) con conexion ultralineal,que se pueden operar en conexion triodo,o conexion pentodo ultralineal,con la pantalla al 43 %.- Aqui te envio un circuito que te puede servir de guia para el que vas a realizar,
lo podes utilizar con una llave de cambio para conexion triodo,la pantalla en derivacion con un resistor a la placa,o conexion pentodo ultralineal con la pantalla conectada a la derivacion al 43% del trafo de salida.-Ver Adjunto.
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## cardozom (Ene 24, 2013)

Gracias Gustavo


----------



## 2N5458NChannel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola. ante todo agradesco a la gente del foro. Ése ambiente de discuciones e intercambio de ideas  que se forma a debido a las dudas y conocimientos de los usuarios. hay mucha gente que sabe.

Esta duda que me inquieta mucho es acerca de los transformadores para amplificadores valvulares. 
Me encanta el sonido de las valvulas. y ya estoy en el momento de encarar la construccion de uno. vengo hace bastante tiempo con la fabricacion de pedales de efectos; y he aprendido un monton sobre circuitos y como trabajan algunos componentes.
Ahora con el tema del ampli valvular que lleva las valvulas WY3GT; 6V6GT (dos); 6N9P(dos).. tengo la inquietud de con que tipo de transformador trabaja. Hay descripto un modelo, el cual es: W025130 y el segundo que W041318. pero al parecer eso son solo codigos del fabricante que vende el kit y publico el layout y el schematic. aca abajo voy a dejar una foto para que se vea las salidas que trabaja uno de los transformadores pero es otro modelo de amp. es decir cambian algunas valvulas y aparece la 12Ax7. Yo conosco una casa de transformadores y le expliqué mas o menos la situacion pero me dijo que no le esplique la configuracion valvular que voy a usar. que es esto? que me esta preguntando con ""configuracion valvular""? el modelo del ampli es un tweed 5c3 si alguien conoce el modelo de los transformadores. el primero viene de la toma de corriente acá en Argentina 220v y se va a una valvula y al circuito y el otro esta entre el circuito y el "speaker" 12" 8 Ω ohms... agradeceria mucho alguna ayuda. la casa de electronica me dice que lo fabrican pero que sea mas puntual con lo que estoy buscando. nada mas se que estos transf poseen varias salidas, puntos medios etc. pero no sé el amperaje ni un modelo como para ya encargarlo. ni tampoco se que salida debe tener para alimentar esa valvula que se encuentra en su camino apenas sale. la WY3GT. que encima la venden y es muy accesible. muchas ganas de seguir con esto hacia adelante. siempre se aprende cosas nuevas gracias a foros como estos. saludos. y gracias. tengo que hacer yo el rectificador con diodos? porque no veo ninguno en el circuito. o ya sale con polaridades..?
la foto: (en partes-desordenada- con el esquematico y layout solo para una ref.)


----------



## warlok101jg (Mar 12, 2013)

Si te fijas en este *link* veras porque te preguntraban sobre la ""configuracion valvular"", es un requisito si no tienes informacion del transformador. Y si quieres mas información, en el foro hay harta sobre transformadores de audio.
JG


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 12, 2013)

En primer lugar,este amplificador es un Fender 5c3,las valvulas originales son 5, la del pre 6sc7,la inversora de fase,otra 6sc7,las de potencia(salida) dos 6v6gt en configuracion pushpull no ultralineal,la rectificadora es una 5y3gt.-
Para tu conocimiento,Wy3,no es una valvula ,es un rectificador de estado solido,que reemplaza la valvula 5y3gt.-
Las 6sc7 son dobles son dobles triodos de alto mu,y podrian ser reemplazadas por las mas actuales 12ax7.-
Mira el circuito original(ver adjunto)
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 13, 2013)

2N5458nchannel: siguiendo el hilo,y viendo la manera en que haces la descripcion,de este tema entiendes por ahora muy poco ,te comento que ,donde referis:"el primero que viene de la toma de corriente...,...,"; es el transformador de poder,y donde referis:"y el otro esta entre el circuito y el speaker...,...,";es el transformador de salida de audio.-
Las especificaciones del trafo de poder es:
primario:220vca-50hz.-
Secundario alta tension(s1):325vca-0vca-325vca. 100Ma.-
Secundario filamento rectificadora 5y3gt(s2):5 vca-2amp.-
secundario filamento (pre y potencia)(s3) : 6,3 vca-2amp.-
Las especificaciones del trafo de salida de audio es:
valvulas de potencia salida de audio:6V6GT x 2
Configuracionushpull no ultralineal.-
Potencia: 15 watts.-
Impedancia de carga de placa a placa: 8000Ω.-
Tension placas(+B): 346,3 vcc.-
impedancia de carga a bobina movil(altoparlantes): 4-8-16Ω
Rta frecuencia:70 hz-15Khz.-
Espero que todo esto ,te sea util para tu proyecto,animos y mucha suerte!!!
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola 2n5458n,la sgte.sugerencia( Forista:ERAQUENO, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador_valvular_auriculares-30542/ ) la encontre interesante,en esta siempre muy interesante e instructiva pagina...sugerencia que he sintetisado y sin el menor animo de desvirtuar tu consulta inicial, la expongo...casi textual:
"He ocupado un Trafo.de esos Chinos(220-6Volts o 9Volts Ac/500ma.)La potencia max.que soportan estos pequeños Trafos.es de 5Watts con una reproduccion minima de Frec.de 50-100Hz.,entonces,si la seccion de su nucleo es >4cms2,la Frec.mas baja que reproduce es de 50Hz,es decir, mejora la respuesta en tonos Graves.La calidad en los Agudos lo determinan las capacidades distribuidas entre sus bobinados Primario/Secundario...aqui es donde "habra que probar suerte"...pero,su resultado nunca sera malo.-Entonces,el bobinado de los 220Vac.hacia la valvula y el bobinado Secundario hacia el parlante o auriculares.El sonido resultante no es malo en "bajas frec." y es algo "sordo" en altas Frec.
...esto ultimo a "oidos normales" es casi imperceptible.-
En funcion de la relacion de transformacion de tension entre los 220 y 6v. y la relacion de transformacion de impedancias (...que es la raiz de la diferencia de estos 02 terminos)podemos usar este tipo de Trafos.con muy pocas perdidas,pues,construi un Stereo con ECL86 y 01 par de Trafos.de este tipo con una Dist.<3% ".-
El link menc. y la sugerencia de su autor me llamo la atencion.
¿Se ajusta a una logica /practica la sugerencia ant.menc.?
Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 14, 2013)

Barry Lyndon: Si bien no quieres desvirtuar la consulta de 2N,si lo has hecho,porque no tiene nada que ver lo que has expuesto,tu tomas un tema de amplificadores para auriculares(muy baja potencia),donde buscan una solucion economica(y para mi nada tecnica),de reemplazar un trafito de salida de audio,con un trafito de poder 220vca/6vca 500 ma.-???
Si lees bien el tema iniciado por 2N, necesita informacion de los trafos de poder y salida de audio de un fender 5c3,cuya potencia de salida de audio son "15 watts rms",y que yo mas abajo enumero.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## 2N5458NChannel (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola. bueno muchas gracias por la informacion. si tal cual es el 5C3 valvular. ahora se que la fuente va hacia el rectificador 5Y3GT. pense en principio que eso era una valvula. y me preguntaba en donde estaba el rectificador o puente de diodos. Bueno tengo poca experiencia armando circuitos pero eso se repara con el tiempo debido a que hace mucho vengo armando pedales para la guitarra. Como sabran los capacitores que llevan estos amplis son axiales; que pasa si los suplanto por unos radiales. Hay muchos productos discontinuados acá en este pais debido a varios hechos historicos. la aduana aveses retiene muchas cosas que vienen del exterior. pero tengo al alcanze todas las valvulas los capacitores de polyester etc etc. pero electroliticos solo consigo radiales. le hara algo a la frecuencia que pasa? modificara el sonido  del ampli? Bueno, muchas gracias denuevo por la info de la fuente. le voy a mandar los datos a la casa de electronica para que la construyan con esas caracteristicas. saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 16, 2013)

2Nuedes usar cualquier forma de capacitores electroliticos,lo importante es que respetes la capacidad indicada,y la aislacion (tension de trabajo) tiene que ser siempre igual o mayor que la indicada.Luego tu dices que vas a mandar a construir la fuente de poder;te comento que la fuente de poder es el conjunto de: transformador de poder o alimentacion,la rectificacion de la corriente alternada,que la realiza un rectificador de onda completa,que puede ser hecha por una valvula rectificadora(ejemplo:5Y3GT),o un puente de diodos de silicio(rectificador de estado solido,ejemplo:WY3GT),y el filtro que en tu caso son los 2 capacitores electroliticos de 16 Mf x450vcc,y el resistor de 10KΩ que va entre ellos,"Todo el conjunto descripto se denomina fuente
de poder y/o de alimentacion".-(mira el circuito del ampli 5c3 que te postee,a la derecha,abajo,esa es la fuente de poder).-Entonces tienes que mandar a construir el transformador de poder,que es para hacer la fuente,y tambien tienes que mandar a construir el transformador de salida de audio,que es el transformador que va conectado entre las valvulas de potencia de salida de audio(2 x 6V6GT) y el altoparlante.-
Para finalizar,por que no leiste bien,5Y3GT es una valvula electronica,rectificadora de onda completa.-
WY3GT,es un rectificador de estado solido(puente de diodos de silicio,onda completa,encapsu
lado).-(esta hecho para reemplazar a la valvula 5Y3GT,pues tiene el mismo zocalo).-
Tienes que elegir, si usas la valvula 5Y3GT,tienes que mandar a hacer el transformador de poder,como lo describi mas arriba,con el secundario de 5vca,para alimentar el filamento de dicha valvula.
Si vas usar,el rectificador de estado solido WY3GT,manda a hacer el transformador de poder sin el secundario de 5vca,pues no lo necesita.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## 2N5458NChannel (Mar 17, 2013)

Muchas gracias Gustavo. Me has brindado mucha info.  que bueno que me respondistes sobre los electroliticos. Me estube bajando todos los datasheets de estas valvulas y rectificador. entonces voy a hacer el trafo con salida de 5vca 2Amp.. debido a que estaba en que hacia el 5C3 o el 5E3.. 
El 5E3 tiene esa configuracion. 5Y3GT- 6V6GT- 12AX7 - 12AY7
el 5C3 lleva WY3GT - 6V6GT - 6N9 (x2)
Bueno.. con toda la info extraida mas lo que he aprendido dia a dia no me siento con miedo de encarar la construccion del valvular. Asique a realizar los pedidos de las partes y manos a la obra. 
cualquier duda que me surja vuelvo acá para consultarte. o te envio un mensaje. Muchas gracias, me fue muy útil tu informacion.. saludos.. y hasta luego.


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Feb 3, 2016)

Saludos amigos. Alguno me podria orientar sobre como se calcula un transformador para reverb de un amplificador para guitarra electrica?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2016)

quetzalcoatljlhc dijo:


> Saludos amigos. Alguno me podria orientar sobre como se calcula un transformador para reverb de un amplificador para guitarra electrica?



¿ Como "Transformador para rever" ?
¿ Deseas alimentar la etapa "Reverb" ?
Publica mas datos.


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Feb 3, 2016)

Asi es Fogonazo. Quiero construir un amplidicador para guitarra Hoffman Princeton Reverb. Ya se como calcular el transformador de poder y el de salida, pero el que alimenta la etapa reverb no se como calcularlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2016)

quetzalcoatljlhc dijo:


> Asi es Fogonazo. Quiero construir un amplidicador para guitarra Hoffman Princeton Reverb. Ya se como calcular el transformador de poder y el de salida, pero el que alimenta la etapa reverb no se como calcularlo.



La etapa rever se alimenta desde el transformador de potencia, no lleva uno propio.

*¡ Esquema !

¡ Foto !

¡ Algo !*​


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Feb 3, 2016)

Este es el esquema y el layout.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2016)

Ese es un transformador adaptador de impedancia, depende de la unidad de resortes que consigas. ¿ Ya la tienes ?


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Feb 3, 2016)

No, no he conseguido una pequeña. Entonces en cuanto tenga las características de la unidad de resortes vuelvo a preguntar. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2016)

Es posible reemplazar ese transformador por un amplificador con uno o dos transistores.


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Feb 3, 2016)

Tambien pense en remplazarlo por un circuito de pedal para guitarra reverb como este y hacer un devanado adicional en el transformador de poder con una fuente rectificadodra.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2016)

quetzalcoatljlhc dijo:


> Tambien pense en remplazarlo por un circuito de pedal para guitarra reverb como este y hacer un devanado adicional en el transformador de poder con una fuente rectificadodra.



El colega Tupolev publicó un Eco digital fácilmente adaptable a tu amplificador.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-eco-reverberacion-digital-ii-127800/


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Feb 4, 2016)

Ok. Gracias por el apoyo, lo bajo y lo armo.


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Feb 6, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es posible reemplazar ese transformador por un amplificador con uno o dos transistores.



Fogonazo, saludos, esncontré ésta pagina que habla algo de lo que escribes. http://www.channelroadamps.com/articles/reverb_driver/ 

Tube que cambiar el color del png porque invertido se ve muy borroso.
Que opinas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2016)

quetzalcoatljlhc dijo:


> Fogonazo, saludos, esncontré ésta pagina que habla algo de lo que escribes. http://www.channelroadamps.com/articles/reverb_driver/
> 
> Tube que cambiar el color del png porque invertido se ve muy borroso.
> Que opinas?



¿ Que se supone que tengo que opinar ?

Sigue siendo un transformador adaptador de impedancias.
Sin datos y de difícil construcción, alambre primario muy muy fino y muchas vueltas.

Se podría intentar reemplazarlo con un transformador primario 220V secundario 6-0-6, el de menor capacidad de corriente que consigas.


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Jun 19, 2016)

Saludandoles y pidiendo su ayuda.
Quiero construir un amplificador a valvulas, pero tengo una duda. Como calculo el transformador de choke.?
Va señalado con flecha roja.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2016)

quetzalcoatljlhc dijo:


> Saludandoles y pidiendo su ayuda.
> Quiero construir un amplificador a valvulas, pero tengo una duda. Como calculo el transformador de choke.?
> Va señalado con flecha roja.



*No* es un _"Transformador de choque"_, es una impedancia para mejorar el filtrado.

Mira en *este* tema


----------

